# how many of you hunt?



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

You see, my I've never hunted before and I was just wondering how many hunt.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

*i do...*

i love to hunt


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

i love to hunt AND fish!


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Only hunt


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i love huntin one of my most favorite things to do


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I will primarily hunt anything. I just love to hunt. Heck, I love hunting so much now im addicted to bowfishing, which is pretty much hunting for fish haha. My favorite hting to do is deerhunt with hounds, next to that is bowhunt. I just love to run dogs on deer and on fox too.

-Chase


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i hunt/bowfish


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*hunt fish....................................*

i hunt fish everything that has to do with archery or the outdoors.....Ty Noe


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Of course i do!! it's what i do between outdoor field and indoor season:wink: hopefully i'll get out to montana in a few years for some elk huntin with my best buddy Katie aka yngarcher!!!!!!!


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I do. Im getting ready for the turkey season monday. Im thinking about taking the day off from school:wink: And I deer and bear hunt all fall. I love I just can't get enough.


----------



## hoyt08 (Apr 1, 2006)

Will hunt and fish almost anything! Love it.


----------



## MuyGrande (Jan 11, 2006)

I hunt everything I can.


----------



## Trenton McClain (Apr 5, 2006)

*It's the only way to spend the day.*

I live to hunt and it's the only thing that will get me out of bed at 4:30 int the
morning.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I love it. Hunt anychance I can get


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*To hunt is to live*

Man I live to hunt i grew up in and around the outdoors and i hate waiting for the season to start but it is all worth the wait even if you dont get anything just getting out and trying to outsmart mother nature


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I love to hunt and fish. I planonusinga bowthis year for deer(only rifle in the past) i'm going for spring turkey now. i want to try for bear w/ bowandtry bow fishing.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

wish we could over here but it is illegal  would love to have a go at it though :tongue:


----------



## hunting4ever (May 30, 2006)

i love hunting and fishing but i got to say 100% is hunting.


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

can't wait to get my huntin license!!! Luv to see what its all about!!


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

I hunt! I love bowhunting.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bigk1968 (Dec 17, 2005)

I hunt and fish I take my 10 year old little girl she loves it, it is a new experience every time never the same thing twice. try it once and I bet your hooked for life.


----------



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

i hunt and fish whenever i can and what ever i can


----------



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

when do u get it




hunterchic03 said:


> can't wait to get my huntin license!!! Luv to see what its all about!!


----------



## tanman36 (Jun 15, 2006)

I live to hunt. California


----------



## cory691989 (May 13, 2006)

ill hunt anything that dosnt move fast enought


----------



## mathews09 (Jun 26, 2006)

*hunt*

i love to hunt and fish when i can


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hunting*

I Hunt All The Time


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

*hunting is relaxing*

hunting is the best sport. you can get away from all the city things


----------



## Cody H. (Jul 7, 2005)

yes sir.. hunter here


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah i hunt. Deer and anything that moves


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

Bowhunt and Bowfish


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Love To HUNT!!!*

I love to hunt! But only with a bow I think its more challenging:wink:


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

I live to hunt and work to hunt.
Since when as someone posted earlier is going out for deer called "hunting" when you use dogs.Thats not what I would call hunting.Shoot that way you really don't even have to shoot a weapon at all as the dogs can run the deer to death.Maybe thats the whole idea when they miss the shot of a life time the dogs can do it for them.Crazy what some call hunting.Is internet shooting called "hunting" too?Just wondering and putting my 2 cents worth in.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I was born to hunt 
I love the spirit of traditional bowhuunting it dosnt get anymore exciting than that and that all your practice and work is put into that arrow that goes in the beast its excitng as heck
Happy Hunting


----------

